# *-- Ulaanbaatar --*



## Posener (Jun 24, 2006)

Very interesting thread with very interesting photos from distant country.


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice pictures. I don't get the impression that the capital is very busy? (I assume these pictures were taken just recently, in this summer?)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very nice shots..
those show Mongolia is getting better,,.. good luck.


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful pictures from the land of Ghengis Khan, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

StormShadow said:


>


I doubted wether it is Korean style pavilion.. and yes! really it is.....

"서울정"


----------



## italki (Mar 4, 2007)

More photos please


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

it's always a pleasure watching pics from so distant (at least for me) places, people, countries! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

very interesting mix of russian and chinese culture. it shows in the arcitecture as well as the language.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Thankx fors sharing! is a surprise, is the first time that i see some images of Mongolia and the capital, Ulaanbaatar. Is a distant country, but is a interesting culture and civilization there...I hope more info and more pics from this enigmatic Country.


Greetings kay:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I like the palm tree.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

the city resembles a Northern European suburb


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

I have stumbled across a few Mongolian hip hop music videos and interesting enough, Ulanbataar looks quite developed and modern. Mongolia looked like an industrialized country judging by the clothes, cars, accessories, and lifestyle they portray.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Ulaanbaatar looks interesting.

Mongolia is interesting, between 2 giants: China and Russia.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

How come there seems to be so many languages here? I see Korean words too on a traditional chinese/korean like pavilion that seems to say " Seoul Chung".


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> I have stumbled across a few Mongolian hip hop music videos and interesting enough, Ulanbataar looks quite developed and modern. Mongolia looked like an industrialized country judging b
> y the clothes, cars, accessories, and lifestyle they portray.


To be honest, I always thought Mongolians are nomads until I saw these pics.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

mucho no me gusta


----------



## a001lan (Oct 29, 2007)

Remembermongolia.org


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/chirkov/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motorind/

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/chirkov/


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igor-kurylcko/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motorind/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos, nice developments....:cheers:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Ulan Bator is booming... :cheers:



little universe said:


> I'd say yes, that was thousands of years ago. Also including some other Northern Chinese ethnic minorities like the Manchus.
> Mongolia independent from China in the year 1911, China didn't recognize it till 1945. But the ethnic mongols living in China are much more than mongolia itself these days. click the wikipedia link below:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol
> Lots of people in Beijing have mongol blood, as due to the city was chosen as the whole Mongol Empire's capital city for nearly 100 years.
> ...


Such an interesting trivia...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, Ulaanbaaatar looks more modern every day! Go Mongolia!:banana:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

evilbu said:


> The problem is that western documentaries about Mongola usually mainly show countryside people, riding on their horses and letting the hair of their baby son grow so evil spirits wouldn't come get him.hno:


Things have changed over time as more Mongolians embraced modern lifestyles while maintaining their distinct traditions...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

UB is wonderful place to visit, thanks for the great images


----------



## Beku (Jul 4, 2010)

It is an emerging city for sure.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
do you live today in UB, Beku?


----------



## Beku (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, i do


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very interesting pictures.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Ulaanbaatar in the banner!


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

The transformation of this city is incredible!


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

:applause::applause: congratulations to ulaan bataar :applause::applause:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> Ulaanbaatar in the banner!


Awesome... :cheers:


----------

